# Lip swelling DX code



## kumeena (Jul 17, 2012)

Can someone give me the correct code for lip swelling? I am not sure whether I should use 782.2  or 784.2

 As per documentation Lip was swollen possible drug allergy

Thank you


----------



## salCCS (Jul 17, 2012)

784.2


----------



## kumeena (Jul 18, 2012)

Thank you for your reply. If you don't mind can you give me some feed back on that . One of our Emergency Dept coder feel that  782.2 is more appropriate because lip is skin and it is localized.

Thank you once again


----------



## salCCS (Jul 18, 2012)

when you look up the following in your coding book

swelling
   - mouth
you get code 784.2 

Also called the oral cavity, the mouth is the first part of the gastrointestinal tract (or alimentary canal). The boundaries of the mouth are formed by the lips, cheeks, floor of the mouth, and palate. The mouth contains the teeth and tongue and receives secretions from the salivary glands. It performs three main functions, which have to do with digestion, breathing, and speech

hope this helps explain why 784.2 would be appropriate code.


----------



## kumeena (Jul 18, 2012)

Thank you very much for the explanation


----------



## salCCS (Jul 18, 2012)

anytime


----------

